# [INSTALL] Pb lors du reboot post-install (resolu)

## pixnet

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai un probleme lors du reboot post-install de ma Gentoo. Cela boot correctement via Grub, je vois les "kernel messages" puis après écran noir, le disque travaille (je suppose qu'il charge les modules, daemons etc..) mais je n'ai rien a l'écran et je n'arrive pa a avoir une console ...

Probleme de drivers de carte vidéo mal installé dans le kernel?

Merci d'avance.Last edited by pixnet on Tue Nov 09, 2004 8:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

Montre-nous ton grub.conf, dis-nous quelle carte video tu as, est-ce que tu as essaye de mettre le framebuffer dans ton kernel?

Et en passant, qu'est-ce que tu as compile comme drivers video?

----------

## befa

peut etre un probleme de résolution?

----------

## pixnet

J'ai uen Carte ATI Rage Mobility, je ne peu pas copy/colle mon grub.conf car je suis en train de emerge atidrivers, j'avais oublier de l'install lors de l'installation.

Est-ce que ca pourrais être la cause?

PS : c'est tjrs en train de compiler.

----------

## Trevoke

Sous Linux, tu as plusieurs terminaux.

Fais : Alt+F2, login, et montre-nous ton grub.conf  :Cool: 

----------

## pixnet

Le voila ...

```

default 0

timeout 15

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

  root (hd0,0)

  kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda3

  initrd /initrd-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

```

----------

## Trevoke

D'ou tu sors le linuxrc et le initrd-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 ?

je t'avoue que le coup du init=/linuxrc et le real_root ...

real_root c'est pas seulement sous lilo? (j'ignore)

essaye seulement "root=/dev/hda3"..

----------

## befa

 *pixnet wrote:*   

> Le voila ...
> 
> ```
> 
> default 0
> ...

 

ca doit plutot etre ca :

```
 root [hd0,1] 
```

même si grub commence à 0 (hd0) il y a une premiere partition qui est à 1 sur le disque!  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Heu.. Non befa, 

```
#which listing is to boot by default

default 0

#how long do you want to wait before booting default

timeout 8

#splash-image!

splashimage=(hd0,4)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo 2.6.9

root (hd0,4)

kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo root=/dev/hda7 video=vesafb:ypan,1280x1024-32@85 splash=verbose,theme:dragonmatrix

initrd /fbsplash-dragmat-1280x1024

```

.. Bon ca c'est au boulot c'est un mauvais exemple mais si la partition boot est /dev/hda1, c'est bien (hd0,0)...

----------

## befa

oh oui...pardon je me suis emballé!!! désole.....erreur de noob!!  :Laughing: 

je sors  :Arrow:   :Sad: 

----------

## pixnet

pourriez vous me donner un grub.conf ki fonctionne chez vous svp. Car la meme avec les modif j'ai tjrs un écran noir ...  :Sad: 

----------

## pixnet

Petite infos ki est peux être importante, j'ai fait mon kernel avec genkernel. Dans la doc d'install c'est dit que lorsque le kernel a été compilé avec genkernel, il faut mettre real_root etc.. 

```
# emerge grub

# grub

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup (hd0)

grub> quit

# nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 15

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

  root (hd0,0)

  # Avec genkernel :

  kernel /kernel-<version du noyau> root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda3

  initrd /initrd-<version du noyau>

  # Sans genkernel :

  kernel /kernel-<version du noyau> root=/dev/hda3
```

----------

## befa

tu l'as fait avec genkernel, voici le mien :

```
# entre par defaut

default 0

# tmps avant demarage

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=gentoo linux 2.6.9

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda4

initrd /initrd-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

title=windaube

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

sachant que mon hda est partitionne comme suit!

```

/dev/hda1               /mnt/c                  

/dev/hda2               /boot               

/dev/hda4               /                           

/dev/hda3               none   

```

mais je sais pas si ca va t'aider!  :Wink: 

[EDIT] post en double désolé  :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

Tu as active le support pour le RAMdisk dans le noyau? .. Hmm question conne c'est avec genkernel ...

Ok, retire les modifs que je t'ai dit de faire, c'est moi qui abuse dans mon ignorance.

Tu as ton /boot sur /dev/hda1 et ton / sur /dev/hda3 ?

----------

## pixnet

oui Trevoke

hda1 /boot ext2

hda2 swap

hda3 / reiserfs

----------

## pixnet

Befa cela ne marche tjrs pas meme avec ton fichier grub.conf adapté a mon partitionnement. Tjrs écran noir, c'est très étrange.

----------

## befa

la led de ton écran, est comment? ca serait un probleme de taille de console non supporte par l'ecran?? ca parait bizare, (moi ca me la fait quand je colle un 15" pouce a la place de mon 17" en 1280 * 1024...mais ca c'est normal!!)...

----------

## Trevoke

Ajoute juste : "ramdisk=8192" a ta ligne kernel ... et dis-nous si ca avance. :/

----------

## bosozoku

Oui essaie de mettre en 640x480 par default.

Si ce n'est pas un problème de résolution, alors cela vient de la config du noyau au niveau du framebuffer.

Montre nous ce que tu as pour device support -> character device -> graphic support.

----------

## pixnet

tjrs pareil meme avec "ramdisk=8192"

je vais verifier la config de mon noyau au nivo du framebuffer

----------

## pixnet

je n'avais pas activer le support du framebuffer. Je recompil le kernel donc ...

----------

## bosozoku

 *pixnet wrote:*   

> je n'avais pas activer le support du framebuffer. Je recompil le kernel donc ...

 

Héhé je suis sur que c'est le problème.

----------

## befa

**cross your fingers!**

----------

## pixnet

bon mauvaise nouvelle, c'est tjrs pareil .........

Je ne sais plus trop koi faire

----------

## pixnet

ou alors c mon /etc/fstab ki merde ?

/dev/hda1 /boot ext2 noauto,noatime 1 2

/dev/hda3 / reiserfs noatime 0 1

/dev/hda2 none swap sw 0 0

none /proc proc defaults 0 0

----------

## befa

j'ai ca qui differe pour le boot: 

```
defaults,noatime
```

----------

## Argian

Je ne sais pas si c'est valable avec un noyau "genkernelisé", mais, et si tu essaies de faire simple ? 

```
default 0 

timeout 15 

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

 

title=Gentoo Linux 

  root (hd0,0) 

  kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda3
```

Autrement dit, pas de fioriture

----------

## pixnet

je pense plutot a un probleme de resolution d'écran. Comment faire pour la changer ?

----------

## befa

```
kernel /kernel-2.x.x  root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdxX
```

de mémoire pour un noyau genkernelise, c'est obligatoire....

----------

## pixnet

mais en fait le pb c que je commence a voir au boot les messages du kernel et puis d'un coup l'écran "flash" et c écran noir

----------

## Argian

 *befa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> kernel /kernel-2.x.x  root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdxX
> ```
> ...

 Ben, à moins que l'initrd soit obligatoire (c'est possible, je n'en sais rien), la version épurée devrait fonctionner

----------

## Trevoke

tu as essaye de forcer la resolution 640x480?

----------

## pixnet

non je ne sais pas comment faire pour le forcer, j'ai essayer avec video=vesafb   

et vga=788 mais au boot il me dit que la resolution n'est pas bonne ...

----------

## bosozoku

 *pixnet wrote:*   

> mais en fait le pb c que je commence a voir au boot les messages du kernel et puis d'un coup l'écran "flash" et c écran noir

 

Vérifie de bien avoir ça :

```
 "characters devices" --> "Graphics support" --> 

[*] Support for frame buffer devices   

<*>   VESA VGA graphics support

 VESA driver type (vesafb-tng)  --->       

 (640x480@60) VESA default mode  
```

Pas plus, pas moins.

Si ça ne résout pas le problème alors c'est autre chose.

PS : pour avoir 640x480, ne met aucun argument dans la config de grub qui parle de la résolution, le noyau va se débrouiller tout seul si tu fais bien ce que je t'ai dis  :Wink: 

----------

## befa

question sans doute stupide, mais a quel moment ton ecran flash? (je veux quelle ligne dans le chargement?)

----------

## bosozoku

 *befa wrote:*   

> question sans doute stupide, mais a quel moment ton ecran flash? (je veux quelle ligne dans le chargement?)

 

Bah les premières lignes du kernel (ca utilise pas le frame buffer ça) ca va mais c'est la suite (donc à l'utilisation du framebuffer).

Le problème vient donc d'une mauvaise config du framebuffer et / ou d'une mauvaise résolution, c'est certain!

----------

## pixnet

et bien cela va très vite ... mais j'ai l'impression d'avoir vu afficher "VGA" ..

----------

## Trevoke

Je te conseille de prendre le taureau par les cornes et de compiler ton kernel toi-meme ...

[edit : si t'arrives pas a te connecter au manuel, ou si tu veux de l'aide, bah.. demande! ca devrait etre assez simple a moins que tu aies du hardware bizarre...]

----------

## bosozoku

Pas besoin de l'embeter à compiler son propre kernel. Si il à utilisé genkernel ce n'est pas pour rien je pense.

```
# genkernel --menuconfig all
```

et vérifie bien les points que je t'ai dis. Il ne doit rien avoir de plus dans Graphics support.

----------

## pixnet

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

>  *pixnet wrote:*   mais en fait le pb c que je commence a voir au boot les messages du kernel et puis d'un coup l'écran "flash" et c écran noir 
> 
> Vérifie de bien avoir ça :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

C'est ce que j'ai dans ma config de kernel...

----------

## bosozoku

Je donne ma langue au chat alors...

----------

## befa

pas mieux....(surtout pas moi  :Laughing: )

----------

## Trevoke

Je suis pris d'un doute tout d'un coup..

ATI Rage Mobility ca veut dire que tu as un portable ... non ?

...

hmm. Tu as hotplug/coldplug?

----------

## bosozoku

Ca change quoi qu'il soit sur un portable ou pas ?

L'architecture est la même non ?

----------

## Trevoke

Bah.. Oui mais en fait ca c'etait juste moi qui pensais a voix haute.

Il me semble me rappeler que hotplug/coldplug sont assez importants avec genkernel ...

----------

## pixnet

oui je suis sur un portable et g emerge hotplug

----------

## bosozoku

```
 ls /etc/runlevels/default/ | grep hotplug

```

edit : trevoke, de toutes façons ca lui sert à quoi ? Puisque hotplug démarre après que son écran soit déja noir. Le problème vient du framebuffer et je ne vois pas en quoi hotplug resolverait le problème.

Explique moi si je dis n'importe quoi par contre ^^

----------

## Trevoke

Bah hotplug charge les modules, non? Donc il y a peut-etre bien un module qui n'est pas charge et qui devrait l'etre...

Ou est kernel_sensei quand on a besoin de lui  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

Le framebuffer c'est en dur.

Enfin j'espere que tu as bien exactement la config que j'ai posté un peu plus haut, rien de plus et rien de moins !

----------

## pixnet

ben oui ...

Bon j'ai tout virer, mes sources du kernel, grub etc.. et je refais tout correctement.

----------

## befa

desole, bon courage  :Wink: 

----------

## pixnet

au fait juste une précision, je suis parti du stage1 c bon ou il aurai mieux fallu que je parte du stage2 ou 3 ?

----------

## bosozoku

 *pixnet wrote:*   

> au fait juste une précision, je suis parti du stage1 c bon ou il aurai mieux fallu que je parte du stage2 ou 3 ?

 

Les différences de stages n'ont aucun rapport de près ou de loin avec ton problème ; sous réserve que tu as fais correctement ton installation bien sur.

----------

## Gaug

Vérifie dans ton kernel d'activer c'est support.

Device Drivers > Block devices >

                        <*> Loopback device support

                        <*> RAM disk support

                              (8192) Default RAM disk size

                         [*] Initial RAM disk (initrd) support 

                         [*] Support for large Block Devices

----------

## kernelsensei

si t'as le le vesa-tng, essaye de passer en vesa simple !

----------

## pixnet

houra  :Wink: 

kernel_sensei merci bcp, il falai juste mettre vesafb et ca passe  :Neutral: 

Merci a tous de m'avoir aider !

----------

## ghoti

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Bah hotplug charge les modules, non?

 

Décidément, cette croyance semble profondément ancrée chez toi dirait-on !  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

Tu fais comme tu veux mais à ta place, j'essaierais te m'enlever cette conviction de la tête !  :Wink: 

Dans un autre thread, je t'avais déjà répondu à ce sujet :

En bref, ce n'est pas le rôle de hotplug de charger des modules au démarrage, bien qu'il puisse le faire via coldplug.

----------

## Trevoke

Hep, on se calme au fond!

hotplug sert a charger les modules!  :Smile: 

Et puis quand t'as pas trop acces a /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.x ou que tu connais pas les noms des modules t'es bien heureux d'avoir hotplug/coldplug!  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

Décidément kernel sensei est toujours capable de trouver la solution aussi con soit elle   :Laughing: 

----------

## pixnet

bon c bon ca a booter mais maintenant je n'ai plus le réseau ... disons que l'adresse ip est static hors je veux en dhcp et net-setup eth0 ne marche pa alors que sur le livecd ca marchai  :Neutral: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   Bah hotplug charge les modules, non? 
> 
> Décidément, cette croyance semble profondément ancrée chez toi dirait-on !  
> 
> Tu fais comme tu veux mais à ta place, j'essaierais te m'enlever cette conviction de la tête ! 
> ...

 

moi hotplug il est meme pas activé au demarrage chez moi, j'en ai pas l'utilité !

----------

## kernelsensei

 *pixnet wrote:*   

> bon c bon ca a booter mais maintenant je n'ai plus le réseau ... disons que l'adresse ip est static hors je veux en dhcp et net-setup eth0 ne marche pa alors que sur le livecd ca marchai 

 

edite /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## bosozoku

Si tu lisais bien la doc tu saurais que net-setup n'est disponible que sur le live cd.

Les fichiers de conf sont donc /etc/conf.d/net et le service : /etc/init.d/net.eth0

----------

## Trevoke

Si l'addresse IP est statique, pourquoi est-ce que tu veux dhcp? ...

Enfin, 

```
ifconfig eth0 $ADDRESSE_IP broadcast $BROADCAST netmask $NETMASK up # ou alors ifconfig eth0 up

route add default gw $GATEWAY # ou alors dhcpcd eth0
```

----------

## pixnet

non je veux dire qu'elle est actuellement static alors que je veux qu'elle soient dhcp  :Wink: 

c bon j'ai réussi a le faire

Merci bcp pour tout !

----------

## bosozoku

Peut tu rajouter un (résolu) à la fin du titre de ce topic s'il te plaît ?

----------

